# Auratus eggs, what do I do?



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

My Turquoise and Bronze Auratus finally laid eggs last night. The male was right there when the female was laying, and I left the eggs uncovered for today, to ensure fertilization.

The male was sitting on top of the eggs all day today. He finally moved off of them, so I put a plastic container with airholes over the eggs to protect from trampling. Is this a smart move? Should I pull them entirely, or just let them be (uncovered)?

How long do Auratus eggs take to hatch?

Thanks, 

Tom


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Nice Im happy for you . 1st thing . From what I hear dart frogs can be great parents and a lot of people don't mess with the eggs at all, and watch the parents take car of them . Second I'm not a pro, so if you use the search at the top of the page and type in Auratus eggs you will probably find all the answers you're looking for . Black jungle has videos on egg collecting if you want to do it your self . Sorry I cant be more help as I'm still learning .


Alan


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

chances are if they were their first clutch they wont be good. My cobalts took quite a few clutches to get the hang of things before they produced fertile eggs. I dont think you would have to worry too much about them trampling them. Best bet would be to just let them be.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

Congratulations on your first eggs. I've only had frogs for less than a year, so I am absolutely not an expert. I'll just share my experience with eggs and tads. I got my first 5 eggs on July 24, then 2 more on July 27, and 5 more on August 3rd. I was in a panic because I didn't know if this auratus pair was going to continue to lay eggs and I didn't know what I was going to do with all the babies. When I bought them I didn't even know I had a male and female. I took the leaves the eggs were laid on and put them in a 6"x9" plastic tupperware container filled with 1/2" of RO and almond tea water and a floating aquarium plant called guppy grass. I floated the leaves with the eggs in the water. I left the tupperware container in the viv. As the eggs hatched the tads wiggled their way into the water. Out the the 12 eggs, 9 of them hatched. The first froglet morphed out on December 7th. He or she is now in a critter container, temporarily. The second froglet is about to be moved out of the tupperware container, probably next week (first week in February) as soon as his tail completely absorbs. The adult male did move one of the tads to another soaking dish in the viv. Not sure why? I feed them tad bites a couple times a week. Fruit flies land in the tupperware container all the time and I suspect the older tads might be munching on them. I know a lot of people pull the tads out of the viv and into little containers, but I think the temperature and humidity in the viv is perfect for them. I took a picture of my set up but I can't figure out how to add the photo to this post.


----------



## catfish (Mar 28, 2008)

I just learned how to attach photos. Hope they're helpful.


----------



## killerfrogss (Jan 7, 2009)

great info here.


----------



## ivas (Jan 24, 2009)

How can you tell if the eggs are viable?


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Give them a few days. If they have been fertilized, you will start to see the tads develop.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

im no pro on the topic but i have a few books and have scene a few clips and videos by black jungle and spoke to many dart breeders and they have all told me one of 2 things.. some leave them in the tank and allow the frogs to care for them. and others remove them and have a set process that best works for them. what i do know is. let nature run its course. thats what its there for. find what works for you.. dont worry the eggs will keep comming.


----------

